# Anybody else have this one? Bruce Jenner Limited Edition Bike



## thebicyclejungle (Jul 24, 2012)

Sold it few years ago, wondered if anybody else here have one?  I didn't see one since.


----------



## arnoldjp (Aug 17, 2012)

thebicyclejungle said:


> Sold it few years ago, wondered if anybody else here have one?  I didn't see one since.
> 
> View attachment 58998View attachment 58999View attachment 59000View attachment 59001View attachment 59002View attachment 59003




I have one, but it needs some seriously work done.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 17, 2012)

arnoldjp said:


> I have one, but it needs some seriously work done.



How ironic...Bruce Jenner's face actually had a lot of work done.
Chris


----------



## Big H (Mar 15, 2013)

*Bruce Jenner Bike,*

:o


arnoldjp said:


> I have one, but it needs some seriously work done.




Yes,I have one in good shape.  What are they worth?


----------



## randallace (Oct 26, 2013)

Just got one out of a barn at an auction - id sell her cheap, lol


----------

